# I can't belive I just bought a Casket



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

On a whim, My wife decided to call a Funeral Home to see if they had any scratch and dent coffin's. To our surprise, he said he did, and to come by and check it out.

We wound up paying $250 for a nice metal casket, with a bent hinge and a large dent on the top. He even delivered it! He just had two requests. We had to promise we weren't going to use it for a real funeral and that we not mention where we got it. 

I asked what happens to damaged caskets he doesn't sell. He said they sometimes end up calling scrap dealers to take them away. So my suggestion to those who want a casket is to call your local funeral home. I don't think I could have built one for $250, not to mention the time and trouble.

Now, what to do with it....:devil:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet find! I've got a '69 caddy with room in the back if you have trouble finding a use for it


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The guy at the funeral home said I could make it into a Futon in a pinch


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Set it up as a bed in a guest room when not using it for Halloween. That's one way to make sure guests don't over stay their welcome.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! That's crazy! I know you'll have a blast with that. Keep us posted...


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a great source on used caskets if anyone is interested....must own a shovel.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Creepy but great find! It'll also double as a fantastic way to store Halloween decorations.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

How heavy is it?
did the price include a body?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, that is GREAT!! Sounds like I have some phone calls to make - and some money to save.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet! I wonder how my wife would react... :xbones:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I want one! But, seeing how I already have a full size toe pincher taking up some serious space in the garage, I'm betting my significant other will veto that little idea.  Congrats to you though - looks great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Magic Taco Truck said:


> Sweet! I wonder how my wife would react... :xbones:


Hopefully you won't need it yourself when she finds out you bought it.


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay for resourcefulness! $250 seems like an incredible deal. Can't wait to see what you do with it. 

Must resist urge to call funeral homes... must resist... :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet coffin! I am curious to see how much it weighs? I only have my basement to store an item like that and if I start inquiring about a coffin I have to make sure I can bring it downstairs.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The funeral guy said it weighs about 140lbs and that felt about right. The two of us were easily able to lift it from his van to my garage. I think it would be entirely possible for one person with a hand truck to move it around. The wooden toe pincher I made doesn't feel much lighter. 

One thing that made me chuckle is that he kept the "key" that locks the box. I think he wanted to make sure it really was for Halloween.  From the looks of it, its just a large decorative allen wrench.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you really want a casket key you can find them on ebay for as little as $0.99 plus S+H.


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

We have 7 caskets but only one is even close to that nice.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Great find!

We purchased 2 "scratch and dent" caskets about 5 years ago directly from the caskt company. We paid about the same as you for each one. The funny thing was the day they were delivered, by Thrift Trucking, I had new neighbors moving in. So, there was my husband and this truck driver putting 2 caskets in the garage. That neighbor only lasted about 1 year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A little too realistic and creepy for me at this point.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's just awesome...what a great price!

And the funeral guy said you could turn it into a futon? Dude....I love people who work in funeral homes. They have the BEST senses of humour!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..Could you imagine coming into someone's home and going to sit down to find a casket futon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wish I could get away with that! Got several more years of begging first.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

If I bought one of those, my wife would make sure I was the first one to try it out...

And it wouldn't be for Halloween, it would be for it's intended purpose!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> LOL..Could you imagine coming into someone's home and going to sit down to find a casket futon.


Would be cheaper than a $3500 >*coffin couch*<.


----------

